# Aquarium size?



## TINY (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi guys, my first post and really excited to be on board. I've been keeping aquariums for ten years now and coming off of a saltwater and a planted tank. I've kept oscars and other cichlids before in a much larger tank 135g before without a research, and I would like to start this one out the proper way. I'm intending to keep all male peacocks.
Now my question, Would a standard 75g 48x18x21 enough for my plan, or should I get something like approx 100g 60x18x20? Also, is the tank height important with peacocks? I will run 2 fluval 406, special grade sand ( aragonite) and just river rocks. I'm still researching how much rocks they really need. What do you advise? thanks


----------



## jeffkro (Feb 13, 2014)

I would say it depends how much you tend to get into things. If you were to get a six foot 125 gallon tank now you will never need to upgrade to a bigger tank. I have seen pretty nice 300 gallon tanks with stands on craigslist in the $300 range. If I had to do it over again thats what I would do. Do you still have your 135 gallon tank? that would be perfect.


----------



## MeCasa (Apr 5, 2014)

Agreed, if you have the space and if your floor will support it the best deals on used tanks are 6 footers which generally start at $200.

Which is a good deal and perfect for cichlids


----------



## TINY (Aug 14, 2014)

I don't have the 135g anymore, sold it also on craigslist for $300 with stand and canopy. I saw one today 140g with stand for $350 on Craigslist, I will start looking, I will get at least 5 footer, 100-135g. I assume my plan for filtration and substrate are ok?


----------



## jeffkro (Feb 13, 2014)

Eh, I meant 125 gallon, not 300 gallon


----------



## jeffkro (Feb 13, 2014)

You probably have more experience with big tanks than I do. I would be tempted to go with an FX6 and add some wave makers/circulators or maybe a sump with wave makers. Also I would choose your rocks for aesthetics rather then for making enough caves, I don't think its as necessary for peacocks as it is for mbunas.


----------



## TINY (Aug 14, 2014)

I called my LFS for tank prices. The 135g is $700 72x18x24 with unfinished stand and canopy, it was what I had, not bad for a new tank.


----------



## TINY (Aug 14, 2014)

I've narrowed it down to two sizes, 150g 60"x24x24 or 135g 72"x18x24" which is more suitable for all male peacocks?


----------



## anthraxx4200 (Aug 16, 2012)

personally id use Lace rock instead of river rock. your close enough to southern Utah to be able to get some cheap (landscape stores sell it for like 17$ a ton...) it wont take a lot since you really dont want much territory for the males to claim. just my 2 cents but its much prettier looking. man both tank options are nice... im leaning to the 6' 135, but the 2' depth on the 150 is really nice... depending on what species you want, id say you could do larger species in the 150 then the 135 for sure. GL in w.e you choose, sounds like your on the right track tho for sure


----------



## TINY (Aug 14, 2014)

Ok I'll check out the lace rocks and see if I can my hands on them for cheap. Yeah I had 135g before, I like the length but 18" deep is not much of a swimming space. The 5 footer is not so bad in length but I think 24" deep gives it more swimming area. I'm not familiar or any idea yet which peacock I would like to get, I'll just try to gather all the equipment, and research what specific peacock fits the tank during cycle. I'm going to try to do it right the first time.


----------



## dalto (Aug 20, 2006)

Both good tank sizes.

For Peacocks I would probably take the extra foot of length over the 6" of depth but if you are thinking of switching to something else later the 24" depth tank has some interesting possibilities.

Why not go with a standard 180(72x24x24) and get the best of both worlds


----------



## TINY (Aug 14, 2014)

Yeah 180g would be nice, that's a little over budget. I'm set on all male peacocks, so you think the 135g with 18" suits them better than 24" deep? It'll save me little money too.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

TINY said:


> Yeah 180g would be nice, that's a little over budget. I'm set on all male peacocks, so you think the 135g with 18" suits them better than 24" deep? It'll save me little money too.


I have a few peacocks in my 18" deep 75G tank and they do just fine. Most don't reach lengths over 7" so you should be ok in a 135G. I prefer the look of longer tanks over higher ones, but to each their own. What's your floor space like? Do you have room for a 6' tank?


----------



## TINY (Aug 14, 2014)

I had a 135g before 72x18x24, so yeah there's room for 6 footer. Since most suggestions are leaning towards the 135g 6 footer, I'll go with what you guys think is the best way to go. I'm buying the tank new so it'll save me few bucks. Until I made the purchase, still a possibility of the 180g 72x24x24, that I have to get the approval from the misus


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I really like the wider tanks (24") so I vote for the 72" long 180G tank. I find the longer and wider tanks give you a lot of options if you decide to change your stocking down the road and the wider tank give you more fish swimming room if you are stacking rock piles.


----------



## TINY (Aug 14, 2014)

I know 180g sounds really sweet, and I like buying my tanks new, so that's gonna cost. I will check craigslist, maybe I'll get lucky finding one. I'm looking into some lace rocks for rockwork.


----------



## jhonsonsmith (Aug 20, 2014)

I have 2 1 gallon and 12" x 6" x 8"aquarium tank and it looks beautiful placed in my drawing room. I have put some little rocks and some green aquatic plants, and now it looks so beautiful now.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

A 180 is sweet. A 125 weighs about 170 lbs, while the 180 tips the scale over 360(I think). You'll need some friends willing to help. Bigger is always better in the world of aquariums, but sometimes you need to compromise.

I get new tanks from a saltwater store that is a Marineland/Aqueon rep. I think I paid $860 for a 180, stand and glass tops. Good luck...


----------



## TINY (Aug 14, 2014)

Yeah 180g is around $1,000 with stand and canopy. This size tank should be ok on the corner bottom floor of the house , right?


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

TINY said:


> Yeah 180g is around $1,000 with stand and canopy. This size tank should be ok on the corner bottom floor of the house , right?


Is there a basement underneath?


----------



## TINY (Aug 14, 2014)

clhinds78 said:


> TINY said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah 180g is around $1,000 with stand and canopy. This size tank should be ok on the corner bottom floor of the house , right?
> ...


No there isn't.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

TINY said:


> clhinds78 said:
> 
> 
> > TINY said:
> ...


You should be fine then!


----------



## TINY (Aug 14, 2014)

Sounds good thanks


----------

